# ما دليلكم على وجود الله



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مساء الخير، وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد، أولاً أنا اعتذر عن عدم ذكر إسمي الحقيقي لأسباب شخصية، أما بعد فأنا توجهت لهذا المنتدي الموقر للسؤال عما يخص الدين المسيحي، علماً انني لست مسيحياً ولا انتمي لأي طائفة دينية الان حتي اقتنع بالدين الذي يناسبني ويقنعني بنسبة 100٪ أنه الدين ألحق، لذا فأتوجه لسيادتكم ببعض الأسئلة أملاً أن أجد عند حضراتكم إجابات لجميعها 

1- ما دليلكم علي وجود الله؟

****
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب طرح أكثر من سؤال في الموضوع الواحد.
***
*


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز asamgdla
شكراً من أجل تهنأتك بعيد الميلاد
رجاءاً إلتزم بقوانين المنتدى بطرح اسئلتك في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية على شريطة ان يكون موضوعك الواحد يحتوي على سؤال واحد فقط لكي نجيب عليه بصورة مباشرة.

بالنسبة لسؤالك، فأدلتنا على وجود الله هي الأدلة المذكورة بالكتاب المقدس، من سرد لتعاملات الله مع البشر و سرد لخلق الله للخليقة و من سرد على هذه الخليقة التي بنفسها تُخبر عن وجود الله.

الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> مساء الخير، وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد، أولاً أنا اعتذر عن عدم ذكر إسمي الحقيقي لأسباب شخصية، أما بعد فأنا توجهت لهذا المنتدي الموقر للسؤال عما يخص الدين المسيحي، علماً انني لست مسيحياً ولا انتمي لأي طائفة دينية الان حتي اقتنع بالدين الذي يناسبني ويقنعني بنسبة 100٪ أنه الدين ألحق، لذا فأتوجه لسيادتكم ببعض الأسئلة أملاً أن أجد عند حضراتكم إجابات لجميعها
> 
> 1- ما دليلكم علي وجود الله؟



*وجودك دليل على وجود إله خالقا لك نفسا حية وجسدا يحيا وروحا مُحيية*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ ماي روك، أتأسف عن عدم وضع الموضوع في مكانه المناسب وارجوا من حضرتكم نقله إلي حيث ينبغي أن يكون و حيث أجد ردود لأسئلتي


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ صوت صارخ، ولكن التطور يقول العكس ويدعي اننا تطورنا من عدم


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*الكتاب المقدس يقول هذا الكلام فى رسالة رومية 1 : 20 

"لآن اموره غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمديه ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا عذر "

الخليقة نفسها والمصنوعات التى فيها تتحدث عن وجود الله وهذا اكبر دليل 

عزيزى صدمتك فى اله معين لاتعنى عدم وجود الله ولا وجود خالق للكون 

واذا نفينا وجود الله نتخبط فى اهم سؤال ولا نجد له اجابة واحدة محددة وقاطعة ماهى نشأة الكون وكيف نشأ ؟ وماهى نشأة الحياة وما الهدف منها ؟

الله خلقك لآنه يحبك لتكون لك علاقة أبوية معه 

سلام المسيح معك.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مثلما قال الإخوة الأحباء
فإن نظام الكون الواحد ، فى كل مكوناته ، يدل على وجود خالق واحد
فالنظام العام للكون كله يقوم على دوران جسيمات أصغر حول جسم أكبر منهم 
وذلك ينطبق على كل مكونات الكون ، من الذرَّة إلى المجرَّة
++ ثم ينشأ سؤال آخر ، وهو : مَن هو هذا الخالق الواحد ؟؟؟
++ وهنا ، سنجد كل أصحاب دين يقولون : إلهنا هو الخالق
++ وبالطبع لا يمكن أن يكونوا كلهم صح ، لأنه لا يوجد خالقون عديدون ، بل خالق واحد
++ لذلك فإن أحد هذه الأديان فقط هو الذى يمكن أن يكون هو الخالق الوحيد ، والباقون كاذبون
+++ والآن ، فمن هو هذا الخالق الوحيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++ إنه بلا شك الذى يستطيع أن يثبت كلامه بأفعاله ، يستطيع أن يقوم بالخلق فعلاً وليس إدعاءً
++ كأن يخلق من الطين عيوناً حية
++ وكأن يخلق الحياة للجثة بعدما صارت رميماً


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

وما تفسيركم في إستطاعة العلم تفسير نشأة الكون ونشأة المخلوقات الحياه بدون إله؟


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد قراءتي لمقالات وكتابات الملحدين، أظن أن قضية الإيمان بوجود الله أصبحت قضية فلسفية لا يمكن اثباتها علمياً مما أحبطني بشدة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

وهل حقاً العلم فسر تفسيراً حقيقياً نهائياً 
أم أنه يعترف بأنها مجرد محاولات وإجتهادات يتم تعديلها بإستمرار !!!!!!!!


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ولكن علي حد علمي، العلماء يستندوا إلي أدلة مرئية تؤيد ادعائهم، فالتطور له أدلة عديدة جداً وكذلك الإنفجار الكوني وإلي اخره


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ صوت صارخ، ولكن التطور يقول العكس ويدعي اننا تطورنا من عدم




*نعم نظرية التطور تقول ان كل الخليقة نشأت من خليه واحدة ثم تطورت وارتقت ونشأت منها كل الموجودات 

ادعوك ياعزيزى ان تقرأ كتاب للكاتب Michael Denton 

وهو نظرية التطور فى أزمة لترى انه يوجد ثغرات كثيرة فى هذة النظريه 

واهم ثغرة لم يجد لها العلماء حل حتى الان هى الحلقات الوسطية بين الانسان والقرد 

ثم يقول مايكل دانتون فى الفصل العاشر من هذا الكتاب ان عملية نشوء الخلية الاولى من العدم بمحض الصدفة هى عملية مستحيلة طبقا لعلوم البيولوجيا لآن هذا يتطلب دقة شديدة فى عمل البروتينات التى تعتمد على المعلومات الموجودة فى ال DNA 

الكثيرين تحولوا الان الى فكرة وجود the intelligent design 

اى المصمم الذكى للكون هم لايريدون الاعتراف بالله ولكن فى نفس الوقت يعترفون ان نظرية الصدفة مستحيلة اذا يجب وجود مصمم معين وعقل مدبر وقوة عاقلة لهذا الكون 

ثم اذا افترضنا وجود الخلية الاولى من العدم ما الذى جعلها ترتقى تصاعديا ؟ اى ماهى الظروف وماهى القوة العاقلة التى هيأت لها الظروف لترتقى تصاعديا الى ان وصلت للانسان ؟

ولماذا لم يرتقى الانسان تصاعديا حتى الان الى ماهو اعلى منه ؟
*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مثلاً نظرية الأوتار الفائقة تدعي أن الكون نشأ تقريباً من لا شيء و على حد علمي النظرية لاقت إهتمام وإعجاب الكثير


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> وما تفسيركم في إستطاعة العلم تفسير نشأة الكون ونشأة المخلوقات الحياه بدون إله؟



*وماهى النظرية الاكيدة التى اتفق عليها العلماء لتفسير نشأة الكون ؟*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذة نانسي...وما قولك في اردي؟
ثم أن التطور يحتاج وقت طويل جداً والخلية الأولي نشأت بالفعل بعد ملايين السنين، والإنسان يحتاج لملايين السنين ليتطور لفصائل أخري تسأل نفس السؤال


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ صوت صارخ، ولكن التطور يقول العكس ويدعي اننا تطورنا من عدم



*العدم لا ينتج سوى العدم ..... فالمجانين يقولوا ما شاء لهم, وعلى العقلاء أن يميزوا ....

قم ببتر أحد أعضائك وانظر هل سيقوم "العدم" بإعادة خلقه مرة أخرى أم لا

ما هى القوة التى تحرك عضلة قلبك بانتظام ؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الآن لديك - أخى الفاضل- طريقين :
++ الإيمان بكلام العلماء ، بالرغم من أنهم هم أنفسهم يعتبرونه كلاماً غير نهائي ، بل تحت التجربة والتعديل
++ والإيمان بالذى يثبت كلامه بأفعاله ، بأنه هو الخالق الحقيقى الوحيد
++++++++++ وصاحب العقل يميز


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> مثلاً نظرية الأوتار الفائقة تدعي أن الكون نشأ تقريباً من لا شيء و على حد علمي النظرية لاقت إهتمام وإعجاب الكثير




*عزيزى يوجد فرق بين النظرية والحقيقة العلمية 

كل تفسيرات نشأة الكون هى نظريات ستجد من ينقدها غدا 

مثلما حدث مع الدارونية القديمة 

وجدت من ينقدها ولذلك انشأوا الدارونية الجديدة لعلاج عيوب الدارونية القديمة
*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الإنفجار الكوني، وحتي الآن لا يتم الإعتراف بوجود إله في تفسير الإنفجار نفسه ويقال أنه حصل من لا شيء


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> استاذة نانسي...وما قولك في اردي؟
> ثم أن التطور يحتاج وقت طويل جداً والخلية الأولي نشأت بالفعل بعد ملايين السنين، والإنسان يحتاج لملايين السنين ليتطور لفصائل أخري تسأل نفس السؤال



*هذا ايضا لايفسر مبدأ الصدفة ما هى القوة العاقلة التى كانت وراء الخلية الاولى وهيأت لها الفرص المناسبة لترتقى تصاعديا ؟

هذا سؤال ليس له اجابة ؟ هل تعتقد ان كل هذا الكون تحكمه الصدفة ؟ 

ثم اين الحلقات الوسطية بين القرد والانسان ؟ اذا اعتبرنا ان القرد ارتقى تصاعديا ليصبح انسان ؟ هذة ثغرة كبيرة فى نظرية التظور 
*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

إنسان اردي


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ مكرم، هذا يدل على اننا في حيرة لا نعلم أي الأطراف نصدق


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سأعطي الحوار آخر فرصة
السؤال هو عن ادلة وجود الله و ليس عن كيفية نشأة الكون و الخليقة
فالرجاء الإلتزام بالسؤال الأول و عدم الخروج لأي اسئلة ثانوية لا علاقها لها بصلب الموضوع و الا ساضطر لغلق الموضوع منعاً للتشتيت.


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ صوت صارخ، العلماء الملحدون ينتقدون هذه النقطة بالأخص وهي أن الكون عبارة عن مجرد تذبذب في العدم


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

حسناً أستاذ مي روك...ما هي أدلة وجود الله؟!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

نقطة واحدة أضيفها ن بعد إذنكم
وهى أن هذا الأمر يرتبط مباشرة بمصير الإنسان الأبدى
فإن كان الدين صحيحاً ، وأنا رفضته ، فإن مصيرى سيتدمر
فإن الأمر فى غايةالأهمية وفى غاية الخطورة ن لذلك يجب التعامل معه بمنتهى اليقظة والإهتمام
يجب البحث فى هذا الأمر بكل تدقيق ، وبإستمرار
فإنه ليس فنطازية وليس لعبة 
مصيرى الأبدى -- إن كانت توجد أبدية -- ليس لعبة أتركها لمن يلعب بى وبها
فإبحث بكل إجتهاد
إبحث عن الحق بكل قوتك ، ولا تتهاون أبداً


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> الإنفجار الكوني، وحتي الآن لا يتم الإعتراف بوجود إله في تفسير الإنفجار نفسه ويقال أنه حصل من لا شيء




*نعم الانفجار العظيم نظرية ايضا وليست حقيقة ثابته فبعد ان هللوا لها يوجد ايضا سؤال لايوجد له جواب شافى 

بعد ان بردت الكرة النارية الهائلة وتمددت وتفتت ما هى القوة العاقلة التى حولت هذا الفتات الى النجوم والمجرات بهذا الشكل ؟
*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ مكرم، لهذا أنا هنا لأسألكم عن دليل قاطع لوجود الله يعجز الملحدون عن الرد عليه


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

قوانين الفيزياء والرياضيات وليس الله (حسب كلام الملحدين) إذاً فوجود الكون ليس دليلاً على وجود الله من وجهه نظرهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*راجع هذا العمل الدرامى فقد يفيدك

http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=814&cat=32&scat=81

http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=1889&cat=32&scat=81&*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أقول : إن كانت توجد أبدية ، واضعاً نفسى فى هذا الموقف ، بالرغم من أننى تجاوزته إلى اليقين 
أقول ذلك لفائدة الأخ السائل


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ مكرم، لهذا أنا هنا لأسألكم عن دليل قاطع لوجود الله يعجز الملحدون عن الرد عليه



*اذا استطاعوا تفسير نشأة الكون بحقيقة علمية ثابتة مؤكده وليس مجرد نظريات متخبطة ودون اللجوء الى نظرية الصدفة الغبية 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> قوانين الفيزياء والرياضيات وليس الله (حسب كلام الملحدين) إذاً فوجود الكون ليس دليلاً على وجود الله من وجهه نظرهم



*لا يهمنا وجهة نظرهم ....

بل وجهة نظرك أنت*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> قوانين الفيزياء والرياضيات وليس الله (حسب كلام الملحدين) إذاً فوجود الكون ليس دليلاً على وجود الله من وجهه نظرهم



*ومن اوجد القوانين هل الفوضى تنشئ نظاما وقوانين ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

العلماء -- أخى الحبيب -- ليس عندهم كل العلم ، بل إنهم أطفال صغار أمام العلم الكامل
العلم الكامل بالشيئ ، لا يوجد إلاَّ عند القادر على خلقته
العلم الكامل لا يوجد إلاَّ عند الذى يستطيع أن يخلق من جديد
عند القادر على خلق الحياة من العدم ، وخلق العين الحية -- بخلاياها وأعصابها وأوتارها وفعلها فى النظر -- من مجرد قطعة طين
+++++++
فلمن تعطى ثقتك !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أيهما أكثر أحقية بثقتك
الذى يحاول تفسير الخلق ، بالرغم من فشله لألف مرة سابقة
أم الذى يفعل الخلق ذاته !!!!!!!!!


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذة نانسي لقد سمعت عن هذا الفيلم عن مقابلة البطالة للمسيح، وأسأل حضرتك هل كلكم قابلتم المسيح مما جعلكم مؤمنين بالله؟ وهل يتوجب علي إنتظار مقابلته حتي أؤمن به؟ أستاذ مكرم، أنا أود أن أوصل لمرحلة اليقين بوجهة نظر معينة وذلك هو ما أسعي إليه منذ تقريباً عام، أستاذ صوت صارخ، أنا لا أعلم أي شخص أو جهة أصدق، فهنا تدافعون عن وجود الله وتحاولون الإثبات بالأدلة، وهناك يهاجمون وجود الله ويحاولون الإثبات بالأدلة


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذة نانسي، أظن أن هذا سؤال فلسفي هام فهل النظام وجد من نفسه أم هو دليل علي وجود الله...لا أعلم 
أستاذ مكرم وماذا إن ثبت صحة كلامهم


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مقابلة البطلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> استاذة نانسي لقد سمعت عن هذا الفيلم عن مقابلة البطالة للمسيح، وأسأل حضرتك هل كلكم قابلتم المسيح مما جعلكم مؤمنين بالله؟ وهل يتوجب علي إنتظار مقابلته حتي أؤمن به؟ أستاذ مكرم، أنا أود أن أوصل لمرحلة اليقين بوجهة نظر معينة وذلك هو ما أسعي إليه منذ تقريباً عام، أستاذ صوت صارخ، أنا لا أعلم أي شخص أو جهة أصدق، فهنا تدافعون عن وجود الله وتحاولون الإثبات بالأدلة، وهناك يهاجمون وجود الله ويحاولون الإثبات بالأدلة



*عزيزى ... هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

قرأت معظم سفر التكوين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن لا نحاول إثبات وجود الله
بل نقول لك ما نقوله عن خبرة عملية
ليس شرطاً أن تكون خبراتنا متطابقة
بل كل واحد له خبرته القوية جداً التى أقنعته بالإنتقال من الشك لليقين
وكثرة الإختبارات لا تهدمها بل تدعمها
فإن أردت ، فلا تعتمد على كلامنا نحن ، بحن لا نطالبك بالإنقياد الأعمى لنا ، لم نقبل على أنفسن ذلك ولا نقبله على غيرنا
++ إنما نقول لك أنه موجود
فإطلبه بكل قلبك
وهو سيستجيب بالطريقة الانسب لك


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ مكرم، أنا أمامك الآن اطلب من الله أن يثبت لي وجوده ويريحني من شك سيدفعني للجنون!


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> قرأت معظم سفر التكوين



فقط !!!!!!!

*ممكن تقرأ فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ صوت صارخ، أنا لست مسيحياً فلا تتعجب اني قرأت من التكوين فقط، وأنا علي إستعداد أن اقرأ في العهد الجديد إذا وجدت فيه البرهان علي وجود الله


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> استاذة نانسي لقد سمعت عن هذا الفيلم عن مقابلة البطالة للمسيح، وأسأل حضرتك هل كلكم قابلتم المسيح مما جعلكم مؤمنين بالله؟ وهل يتوجب علي إنتظار مقابلته حتي أؤمن به؟ أستاذ مكرم، أنا أود أن أوصل لمرحلة اليقين بوجهة نظر معينة وذلك هو ما أسعي إليه منذ تقريباً عام، أستاذ صوت صارخ، أنا لا أعلم أي شخص أو جهة أصدق، فهنا تدافعون عن وجود الله وتحاولون الإثبات بالأدلة، وهناك يهاجمون وجود الله ويحاولون الإثبات بالأدلة




*عزيزى انا اشعر بحيرتك جيدا 

لا اعلم ماهى المنتديات التى تدخلها اقصد الالحادية 

مثلا منتدى الملحدين العرب ؟ عزيزى فتش عن الدوافع التى جعلت هؤلاء ينكرون وجود الله 

كماقلت لك صدمتك فى الهك السابق لاتعنى عدم وجود اله حى حقيقى محب لك ويريد خلاصك ويريد ان يقيم علاقة شخصية حقيقية معك 

وبالنسبة لنا نحن قابلنا المسيح ولكن ليس بالعيان انما فى قلوبنا بالايمان هو غيرنا وغير قلوبنا وجعل لحياتنا هدف 

صدقنى الملحدون متخبطون فى تفسير نشأة الكون 

ولايوجد اجابة محددة حتى الان ولن توجد هل الصدفة والفوضى تنشئ نظاما ؟ فكر فيها عزيزى 

النظريات التى يهللوا لها اليوم ستجد من ينسفها غدا ملثلما حدث مع دارون 
*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا من وجهة نظري أن زمان كان الإيمان بالله سهلاً فالإنسان كان عاجز تماماً علي تفسير كل ما حوله فمن المنطقي بالنسبة له أن يؤمن بالله، أما الآن فالموضوع معجز وأسألكم لماذا تركنا الله في هذه الحيرة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (25 ديسمبر 2010)

> أستاذ مكرم، أنا أمامك الآن اطلب من الله أن يثبت لي وجوده ويريحني من شك سيدفعني للجنون!


*اطلب منه محدش فينا يقدر يعلن ليك عن الاله هو وحده قادر يرشدك 
ضع ثقتك وحياتك فى القوة العاقلة الحكيمة وفكر شوية كيف تكون القوة المحركة للكون هى الصدفة؟؟؟؟
المسيح الحكمة والعقل الازلى الالهى اتى  الى عالمنا واعلن لنا عن وجود الاله  الحكيم الخالق ياريت تحاول تتعرف عليه


*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

arabhumanist
وهو ليس إلهي السابق وأنا أعلم أنه موجود لكنني لست واثق، وأتمني العودة إليه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أنا من وجهة نظري أن زمان كان الإيمان بالله سهلاً فالإنسان كان عاجز تماماً علي تفسير كل ما حوله فمن المنطقي بالنسبة له أن يؤمن بالله، أما الآن فالموضوع معجز وأسألكم لماذا تركنا الله في هذه الحيرة؟



*ومن قال لك انه تركنا لقد اعطانا كلمته فى الكتاب المقدس 

عليك ان تقرأة لتعرف هذا الاله الذى يحبك جدا 

ثم تفسير امور الطبيعة بالعلم لاينفى وجود من وضع اساسا قوانين هذة الطبيعة 

كقوانين الفيزياء والجاذبية والكيمياء 

كما قلت لك الصدفة والفوضى لاتنشئ قوانين 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى 
إطلبه من كل قلبك
حمِّله المسؤلية
يجب أن تتشبث أنت بأن يستجيب لك
 الذى خلقك ،هو وحده القادر على أن يصل لك
فتمسك بحقك كمخلوق ، أن ينقذك خالقك
نقول ذا ونحن واثقين فى محبته ورحمته وسعادته بخلاص كل واحد من خليقته
وحتى لو كان فى الأمر مبالغة منى ، وحتى لو نالنى بعض التوبيخ أوالتأديب ، فذلك أفضل من الهلاك الأبدى
لا تتوقف عن الصراخ إليه ، بنفسك
وجميع الإخوة الأحباء سيساندوك بالصلاة بلا شك


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ صوت صارخ، أنا لست مسيحياً فلا تتعجب اني قرأت من التكوين فقط، وأنا علي إستعداد أن اقرأ في العهد الجديد إذا وجدت فيه البرهان علي وجود الله



*وكيف تطلب أن تجد البرهان فى الكتاب المقدس دون أن تقرأه

أقرأه بتمعن وبهدف قبول الرب وأنت ستجده

وابدأ بإنجيل متى ونحن سنصلى من أجلك*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> arabhumanist
> وهو ليس إلهي السابق وأنا أعلم أنه موجود لكنني لست واثق، وأتمني العودة إليه



*عزيزى انت بهذا تصادق على ماقاله الكتاب المقدس 

فى سفر الجامعة 3 : 11 

"صنع الكل حسنا فى وقته وأيضا جعل الابدية فى قلبهم التى بلاها لايدرك الانسان العمل الذى يعمله الله من البداية الى النهاية "

الله وضع فى قلب كل انسان شوق الى معرفته لانك مخلوق على صورة الله والله نفخ فيك نسمة حياة من روحه ولذلم انت مشتاق اليه بالرغم من شكك فى وجوده 

ارجوك ان تدعو الله الخالق وتطلب منه ان ينير لك الطريق وهو امين كما يقول الكتاب المقدس يعلن عن ذاته لمن يسأل ويبحث عنه بصدق 

بل هو من يبحث عنك ولذلك وضع هذا الشوق وهذة الاسئلة فى قلبك 

اطلب منه ان يعرفك على نفسه واقرأ الكتاب المقدس لن تخسر شئ .
*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ شمس، أنا ذكر علي فكرة  والحقيقة هي اني قضيت حوالي سنة اطلب من الله أن يهديني إليه دون جدوي، استاذة نانسي، علي حد علمي، الأديان لا تحوي براهين وأدلة ولكنها تحتوي على تحذيرات ونواحي وأوامر وتتركنا لأنفسنا وشكوكنا كي نقرر...إذاً فالله تركنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*أستاذ عصام.... لا تترك نفسك لكتابات لم تعرف سوى عنوانيها

وتواصل مع إنجيل متى واترك للرب مساحة بداخلك ليستقر فيها

فأنت لم تأت هنا صدفة .... بل هو تدبير إلهى

فاغتنم الفرصة ودعنا نمسك يدك خطوة خطوة مثل طفل صغير فى بدايات حياته *


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

حتي لو أنا مش مسيحي؟ هل تجوز علي الصلاه؟...هل سيهديني الله للإيمان بوجوده؟! اراكم مؤمنين جداً بوجوده، إذا كان الحال هو أن اقرأ الكتاب فسأقرأه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> حتي لو أنا مش مسيحي؟ هل تجوز علي الصلاه؟...هل سيهديني الله للإيمان بوجوده؟! اراكم مؤمنين جداً بوجوده، إذا كان الحال هو أن اقرأ الكتاب فسأقرأه



*سنصلى من اجلك طبعا ياعزيزى حتى لو مش مسيحى لا يهم 

الله يحبك ونحن نحبك لانك على صور ةالله 

والمسيح وصانا ان نصلى حتى لآعداءنا ومن يؤذينا فكيف لانصلى لك ؟

ولا تحكم على الله دون ان تقرأ ما اعلنه هو عن نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس 

اقرأ الكتاب المقدس ونحن معك وسنصلى من اجلك لاننا نحبك 

*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ صوت صارخ...هذا من دواعي سروري


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم جداً...مازال لدي العديد والعديد من الأسئلة ولكن مع الأسف صاحب المنتدي مسحها لأنني طرحتها كلها في وقت واحد، ولكن استنتج منكم الأن رد على سؤالي وهو عدم تصديق أي نظرية ومحاولة التواصل مع كتاب الله حتي أؤمن بوجوده حتي وإن لم أجد برهان مرئي


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> حتي لو أنا مش مسيحي؟ هل تجوز علي الصلاه؟...هل سيهديني الله للإيمان بوجوده؟! اراكم مؤمنين جداً بوجوده، إذا كان الحال هو أن اقرأ الكتاب فسأقرأه



*نعم ... الرب يسمعك أيا كان موقفك منه ......وسيهبك النور الذى تمحو به ظلمتك الحالية

فهو يٌحبك أنت بالذات

ويعرفك بالأسم .... وكأنك المخلوق الوحيد الذى يوجد على ظهر الأرض

وواظب على التواصل معنا

ابدأ بإنجيل متى ... وارسل لنا أول بأول أى أمر يستعصي عليك فهمه

منتظرينك ....*


----------



## asamgdla (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك جداً


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لي بعض التعليقات البسيطة
بالنسبة لنشأة الكون فهي ككلها مجرد نظريات
و ليست حقائق
و النظريات هي شئ (محتمل) الحدوث و ليس أكيد
ولا يستطيع أن يجزم صاحب أي نظرية بصحة نظريته بشكل أكيد
بينما يستطيع الكتاب المقدس أن يُجزم بكل كلمة فيه بشكل أكيد




asamgdla قال:


> حسناً أستاذ مي روك...ما هي أدلة وجود الله؟!


 
ما رأيك في دليل مادي مرئي؟
الدليل ان الله تجسّد و ظهر في الجسد
و حل بيننا فرأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب

هل هناك أكثر من هذا دليل على وجوده؟




asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ مكرم، أنا أمامك الآن اطلب من الله أن يثبت لي وجوده ويريحني من شك سيدفعني للجنون!


 
ابدأ البحث و ابدأ في قراءة الكتاب المقدس
لا تنتظر اثبات يأتي من السماء صوت يقول لك نعم انا الله موجود
لكن عليك أن تبحث بشكل عملي و ليس فقط أن تتمنى !!

وها هي الاجابة المناسبة



صوت صارخ قال:


> فقط !!!!!!!
> 
> *ممكن تقرأ فى العهد الجديد ؟؟؟؟*






asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ شمس، أنا ذكر علي فكرة  والحقيقة هي اني قضيت حوالي سنة اطلب من الله أن يهديني إليه دون جدوي، استاذة نانسي، علي حد علمي، الأديان لا تحوي براهين وأدلة ولكنها تحتوي على تحذيرات ونواحي وأوامر وتتركنا لأنفسنا وشكوكنا كي نقرر...إذاً فالله تركنا


 
و من قال لك ان المسيحية دين؟
المسيحية هي حياه في المسيح يسوع
فيها كل البراهين الممكنة و اللا ممكنة لأي شخص يبحث عن الله



asamgdla قال:


> حتي لو أنا مش مسيحي؟ هل تجوز علي الصلاه؟...هل سيهديني الله للإيمان بوجوده؟! اراكم مؤمنين جداً بوجوده، إذا كان الحال هو أن اقرأ الكتاب فسأقرأه


 
طبعًا .. المسميات ليس لها أي قيمة 
لأن الله هو خالقك ، بغض النظر كونك غير مسيحي او بوذي او غير ذلك
وهو يهتم بك ويريد خلاص نفسك لأنك صنعة يديه

و مهمة كان المسمى الذي تندرج تحته
فيمكنك ان تتحدث مع الله و تطلبه ، و هو سيسمع و يستجيب



asamgdla قال:


> أشكركم جداً...مازال لدي العديد والعديد من الأسئلة ولكن مع الأسف صاحب المنتدي مسحها لأنني طرحتها كلها في وقت واحد، ولكن استنتج منكم الأن رد على سؤالي وهو عدم تصديق أي نظرية ومحاولة التواصل مع كتاب الله حتي أؤمن بوجوده حتي وإن لم أجد برهان مرئي


 
مظبوط
النظريات ليس لها أي قيمة .. أما الحقائق العلمية المثبتة فلك أن تضعها في كفة موازية أمام عقلك


----------



## The Antiochian (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> وما تفسيركم في إستطاعة العلم تفسير نشأة الكون ونشأة المخلوقات الحياه بدون إله؟


 
*أنا لدي نقاشات كثيرة مع أصدقاء ملحدين*
*ودائما ً ما وقفوا عاجزين أمام بساطة المنطق الذي أحدثهم به بقدرة الرب يسوع المسيح .*

*أخي الحبيب ، تخيل سفاهة الفكر الإلحادي الذي لم يستطع إلا أن يقدم طريقة لتوضع عناصر الكون وهي طريقة "الصدفة" .*

*حتى أن الإلحاد يقف ُ عاجزا ً أمام وضع ولو تفسير بسيط على مصدر عناصر الكون قبل أن يشرحوا تراكبها "بالصدفة" .*

*وكل نظرياتهم التي تعارض إيماننا فشلت تماما ً .*

*يعني ببساطة انظر إلى كل تفصيل من تفاصيل الكون ، هل تنتصر نظرية "الصدفة" ، أم نظرية "الصانع الذكي" ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الرب يباركك وينور حياتك .*

*ما زلت في أول صفحات الموضوع ، وقد أضيف*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*أضيف لما سبق أن الفكر دليل لوجود الرب*
*الإبداع*
*روح الرب التي فيك دليل على وجوده*
*كل شي منظم بقمة النظام دليل على وجوده فلا يمكن للصدفة أن تصنع منك انسانا ً يتمتع بالتناظر الثنائي (يعني نصفك اليمين نفس شكل نصفك اليسار)*

*معجزات الرب ، (لدينا معجزة تتكرر كل عام منذ ألفي عام في كنيسة القيامة بالقدس مكان قيامة المسيح) وغيرها الكثير*

*ويبقى أجمل الأدلة ، ما ذكره أخي الحبيب jesus son ، تجسد الرب وحلوله بيننا*


----------



## Basilius (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*الصدفة يا عزيزي لا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال ان تصنع نظاما كاملا شاملا بمنتهى الدقة كالموجود في حياتنا 
فمثلا لا يمكن للصدفة ان تصنع هذة الدورة الكيميائية الحية من دورات العناصر الارضية و تحويلها لمركبات حيوية في النبات لكي يستفيد منها الانسان و الحيوان 
فمثلا لو تاملنا دورة لذرة كربون واخر لاكسجين واخرى لهيدروجين واخيرة لنتروجين 
هذة العناصر توجد في الارض ولو تاملنا هذة الذرات عندما يستخلصها النبات و يكون منها السكريات في عملية البناء الضوئي والبروتينات التي بدورها يستفيد منها الانسان ثم تخرج كفائض منة و من الحيوان و بصورة غير مباشرة ترجع للارض مرة اخرى ومن ثم يتم اعادة هذة الدروة مرة اخرى 
اذا قلنا ان هذا الشىء حدث لصدفة اولى ! فما اللذي جعل هذا الشىء يتكرر في نظام من بداية الخليقة ؟ 
الا ترى معي انة من الغريب ان الصدفة تتكرر بنظام حتى انها تتتحول لنظام ؟؟؟ 
لا يمكن للصدفة ان تتكرر في نظام ابدا والا تحولت من صدفة الى نظام و النظام لابد لة من منظم 
فالذرات والمواد غير عاقلة لكي تنظم نفسها و دوراتها .....

بمعنى اخر لا يمكن ان نلقي قطع نرد (عشر قطع ) ونتوقع نظاما محددا في كل مرة او نترك المجال للصدفة لكي تنظم احتمالات الارقام التي ستظهر لنا عند رمي القطع كل مرة 
هل ستتكرر ظهور نفس الارقام على القطع كل مرة بنفس العدد والارقام الظاهرة ؟؟؟ اشك 
لان الامر متروك للصدفة والصدفة لا تتكرر كثيرا ولا يتم تنظيمها بنفسها 

لا يمكن ان نسند نظام العالم للصدفة ابدا 
لابد من وجود عقل كبير غير محدود ومنظم لهذا النظام العجيب اللذي يتكرر ولا يختل 
لا يختل يا صديقي !!! لان الصدفة ولو تكررت فتتكرر باختلال واختلاف 

الا ترى معي انة من المتعب اخضاع هذا النظام العجيب للصدفة ؟
الا ترى معي انة من المتعب جدا ان نقول ان الكرة الارضية بعد ان كانت كتلة ملتهبة من النار وعندما بردت ظهرت بها الكائنات الحية ؟؟؟ اليس هذا نظام ؟؟؟ فلماذا ظهرت الكائنات بعد ان بردت الارض ؟؟
اتعلم يا صديقي انة من الاستحالة ان يوجد شىء معقم بالحرارة ويوجد علية بواقي حياة ميكروبية مثلا ؟
فكيف ظهرت الحياة على الارض بعد ان بردت  لو اتبعنا هذا الاساس العلمي ؟؟؟ 

ولي نقطة بسيطة اخرى 
الخلية والكائنات تتكون من ذرات مدمجة لتكون مركبات وهذة المركبات تكون اجسامنا ... لكن 
ماهو سر الحياة ؟؟ من اين جاءت الحياة في هذة المركبات ؟؟؟ 
اذا كانت الصدفة كما تقولون ( الغير منظمة ) انشاًت حياه .. فكيف لا يقدر العلم المنظم ان ينشىء حياة 
والعلم المنظم خير من الصدفة 
يستطيع العلم تصنيع كل مكونات الخلية الان ولكنة لا يستطيع اعطائها الروح لتدب فيها الحياة 
اذا افترضنا جدلا وليس حقيقة ان الصدفة صنعت هذا النظام وهذا غير صحيح فمن اين اتت الروح ؟ 
من اين اتت الروح يا صديقي 
الله موجود يا صديقي 
الله هو المنظم 
الله معطي الحياة التي لا تستطيع الصدفة اعطائها *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*طب لو لكون معمول بالصدفه و تكون بالصدفه*

*العناصر الي تكون بيها جات منين*

*و الجينوم او الميكروب الي كون الخليه الاولي مادته جات منين*

*نظريه انه الماده اساسيه دي بقت مفنده*

*العلم اثبت خطأئها*

*فما قولك؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

وزير الدولة كان عايز يقابل قوم ملحدين

ومعروف عنه دقته في المواعيد في اليوم 

الذي انتظروه  تأخر عدة ساعات وليس من عادته

ولما وصل استقبلوه بالعتااب كان اتي ليلقي محاضرة

عن وجود الله بينهم..

كان عذره انه لما كان عايز يقطع نهر الفرات 

ليأتي اليهم رأى السفينة مفككة قطع قطع  كيف يأتي 

بالوقت المحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..

اخيرا وبعد طول انتظار رأى قطع السفينة تتجمع 

وتركب نفسها بنفسها الى ان اصبحت سفينة

قال لهم ركبت بيها واتيت اليكم..

طبعاً قالوا له عذر غير مقبوللانه من غير المعقول 

ان تتركب السفينة لوحدها هذا من سابع المستحيلات..

عندها قال لهم ..

سفينة لا تتركب لوحدها ومن سابع المستحيلات 

طيب كيف يتركب كون بأكمله ودقته الليل والنهار 

الى اخره ..

عبرة  مهمة ولو عايز ابقى احكيلك الكثير منها..


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ جيسس سن أشكرك على مشاركتك و أنا بالفعل بدأت بالقراءة في العهد الجديد، أما بالنسبة لتجسد الله، فأنا كما ذكرت بالأعلي، لست مسيحياً حتي الآن إذاً  فأنا لست على يقين تام أن الله تجسد في 

صورة بشر، ولدي اسئلة عديدة فيما يخص تجسد الله في صورة بشر سأطرحها في موضوع أخر حيث أنه ممنوع طرح أكثر من سؤال في موضوع واحد 
أستاذ أنتيوشين، بالفعل الملاحدة مؤمنين بأن الصدفة مسؤولة عن وجود البشر والكون إذاً وجودهم ليس دليلاً على وجود الله، ويجيبوا بالإدعاء أن الكون ليس بالكامل الذي نتصوره وأن الكمال الذي 

نجدة في تكوين جسم الإنسان هو مجرد تأقلم  
أستاذ ديسورس، معظم الملاحدة ينفون وجود الروح، فأين الروح؟ وإذا كان الجسد البشري عبارة عن شيء مثل ماكينة فأين المكان للروح

إذاً؟

أستاذ فيتنام، الملحدون يدعون أن الأنبياء قدموا الدين لمصالح شخصية 

أستاذ كليمو، كما ذكرت بالأعلي الملحدون لا يؤمنون أنها "طائرة"


----------



## اليعازر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أستاذ مكرم، هذا يدل على اننا في حيرة لا نعلم أي الأطراف نصدق



*حيرتك يا صديقي ذكّرتني بحيرتي قبل أن يدخل قلبي يسوع المسيح؛

رحلت من الاسلام إلى الإلحاد فإلى الفراغ ..فراغ....ثم حيرة.


صدقني لقد سألت نفس الأسئلة : أين الدليل على وجود الله؟

الجواب أتى في لحظة صفاء مع النفس..عندما طلبت بإلحاح وصدق من الله أن يعرفني على نفسه فشعرت به داخل قلبي ليتحول الشك إلى يقين أعيشه وأستمتع به في كل لحظة من حياتي..فلا تعرف يا صديقي هذا الشعور الرائع عندما تشعر بالرب في كيانك تناجيه فيستمع لك تطلب منه فيجيبك...إنه الإيمان يا صديقي الذي يسمو على العقل .نعم الانسان المؤمن هو إنسان سما بعقله فوصل مرحلة اليقين ..إدعو أخي الرب أن يعرفك بنفسه ..وربنا لن يتركك صدقني.*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161356


> 1- ما دليلكم علي وجود الله؟


----------



## ديونسيوس (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الحقيقه انكانت كتبات الملحدين تقول ان الايمان بوجود الله هى قضيه فلسفيه  فالامر بنسبه للتطورين انفسهم  فالتطور اصبح فلسفه اكثر من كونه علم او نظريه تدرس ان كانو قد اعترفو بعدم امكانيه نشوء العالم من العدم ولا من الصدفه ولا من حياه اخرى ولا عن طريق تحول الجماد مثلا الى كائن حى ولا كائن حى فى الظروف التى كانت قائمه من الاول فى الفضاء ومع كل ده لا يقتنعو بوجود الله وان اقطنعوا بوجوده يقولوا ليس له شاءن بنا فهو فى سماء ونحن فى الارض واشياء اخرى اليس كلل ما تقدم فلسفه  رجاء قراءه كتاب ( مدارس النقد والرد على مدارس التشكيك ) مرجه وتقديم الانبا بولا  اسقف طنطا ان اردت ان تعرف الله بعقلك فعقلك سوف يقودك له نحن لا نبحث فى خيال بل فى وجود حقيقى كل الامر ان (الجاهل قال فى قلبه ليس اله) اتمنى انى اكون لم اتجاوز حدود الكلام


----------



## انصار المصطفى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسفه لتدخلي في الموضوع بس حبيت اضيف انه لايمكن ان يتقبل العقل مقوله اننا اتينا الى العالم من خلال عملية فيزيائية كيميائية بحتة ، سلسلة عمليات مستمرة عمرها 4 مليارات سنة بداية من تطور خلية بسيطة و بدائية .... مرورا باجيال هائلة من التطور و تراكم الصفات في صراع البقاء إلى لحظة الولاده 
فاذا كنا اتينا الى الكون من خلال عمليه فيزيائيه و تطورنا فلماذا لم يستمر هذا التطور و لماذا ما زلنا على حالنا ولماذا نحن من تطور لماذا لم تتطور الحيوانات . اتمنى ان تفكرولو لمده ساعه وسوف تعرف ان لهذا الكون خالق عظيم 

و احب ان ارد عليك بمقاله علميه 

 هذه المقاله العلميه للدكتور أحمد زهيراتي دكتور أخصائي في الكيمياء الحيوية السريرية
عنوانها هل لهذا الكون من إله؟ 
هل الكون أزلي؟أم يوجد خالق لهذا الكون؟وإذا كان للكون خالق فما هي صفاته؟ 

هل يوجد تعارض بين الدين و العلم الحديث أم أن العلم الحديث جاء ليؤكد ما في الدين؟ 

قبل الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة لابد أن نتطرق لواحد من أهم العلوم التطبيقية ألا وهو علم الترموديناميك العلم الذي يدرس الظواهر الفيزيائية و الكيميائية و التي تعد مبادئه أساس لبقية العلوم إذ كل الظواهر في الكون هي إما فيزيائية أو كيميائية. 

القانون الأول في الترموديناميك:THE FIRST LAW OF THERMODYNAMIC: 

الطاقة و قانون حفظ الطاقة:ENERGY AND THE LAW OF CONSERVATION: 

الكون كما هو معروف مؤلف من أجسام مادية متحركة و بقصد بالحركة هنا أشكالها من حركة الكواكب و الطائرات إلى حركة جزيئات المادة و الإلكترونات و الجسيمات الأولية الأخرى المتشكلة في نواة الذرة حركات انتقالية أو اهتزازية أو دورانية……… .إلخ 

الطاقة لا تخلق من العدم و لا تفنى بل تتحول من شكل إلى أخر،كما أن كتلة المادة تعتبر جزء من أنواع الطاقة يمكن أن تتحول إلى أشكال الطاقة الأخرى (حرارية_ ضوئية _ ميكانيكية……إلخ) 

كما يحدث في التفاعلات النووية حيث يتحول جزء من كتلة المادة إلى طاقة. 

العمليات التلقائية وغير التلقائية:SPONTANEOUS AND NONSPONTANEOUS PROCESSES: 

القانون الأول في الترموديناميك وهو قانون حفظ الطاقة عاجز عن تفسير كثير من الأمور الحيوية فهو لا يستطيع مثلا تأكيد إمكانية حصول عملية ما أو نفيها أو تحديد اتجاهها الذي يجب أن تسير فيه. 

الجملة: يمكن اعتبار أي شئ و مجموعة أشياء جملة فمثلا جزيئات الهواء في الغرفة تعد جملة و الكرسي جملة و الطاولة جملة ويمكن اعتبار الكرة الأرضية كلها جملة أو الكون بأكمله جملة. 

الجملة المعزولة (ISOLATED SYSTEM ):هي الجملة التي لا تتبادل المادة والطاقة مع الوسط المحيط. 

العملية التلقائية: هي العمليات التي تتم دون تأثير خارجي على الجملة . 

مثال
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





انتقال الحرارة من الجسم الساخن إلى أخر بارد_ أو تحول العمل إلى حرارة بالاحتكاك_ أو امتزاج غازين ببعضهما_ أو انفجار غاز قابل للاحتراق……….) . 

العملية غير التلقائية: هي العمليات التي تتم بتأثير خارجي على الجملة. 

مثال:1)انتقال الحرارة من جسم بارد إلى أخر ساخن كالبراد و الفريزر الذي يتم فيه نقل الحرارة من داخل البراد (الجزء البارد)إلى خارج البراد(الجزء الساخن) فهذه العملية لا تتم تلقائيا بل يلزمها مؤثر خارجي (طاقة كهربائية). 

2)فصل غازين عن بعضهما البعض فهو لا يتم تلقائيا لا بد من تطبيق طاقة كالضغط. 

3)انتقال الماء من مستوى منخفض إلى أخر مرتفع يحتاج إلى طاقة كالضخ بواسطة المضخة. 

الأنتروبية :ENTROPY: 

وهو مقدار يعبر عن عشوائية الجملة، فكلما ازدادت العشوائية ازدادت الأنتروبية. 

مثال:1)عند امتزاج غازين تزداد عشوائية حركة الغازين و بالتالي تزداد الأنتروبية. 

2)جزيئات نقطة الحبر عند انتشارها في الماء تصبح حرة الحركة أكثر و بالتالي تزداد الأنتروبية. 

-إن أنتروبية الجملة المعزولة ثابت و تزداد في العمليات التلقائية عند حصول عملية ما تلقائيا في جملة معزولة تزداد الأنتروبية تستمر هذه الزيادة حتى تصل الأنتروبية إلى قيمتها الأعظمية الممكنة وعندما تتوقف قيمة الأنتروبية عن الازدياد تستقر الجملة وتصبح في حالة توازن، أي أن في حالة التوازن تكون الأنتروبية أعظم ما يمكن فمثلا نقطة الحبر تنتشر تلقائيا داخل الماء وهذا يؤدي إلى زيادة الأنتروبية للجملة وعندما تنتشر نقطة الحبر في كامل الماء تصل الأنتروبية إلى قيمتها العظمى ويحصل توازن للجملة،إذ لا يمكن لنقطة الحبر أن تنتشر أكثر من ذلك. 

و كذلك عند انتقال الحرارة من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم البارد يستمر انتقال الحرارة من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم البارد مترافقاًَ مع ازدياد الأنتروبية حتى يصبح للجسمين نفس درجة الحرارة و يحصل توازن للجملة وتكون الأنتروبية أعظم ما يمكن للجملة. 



إن " مبدأ الأنتروبي " أي العشوائية والذي يقول" بأن جميع الأنظمة في الكون إذا تركت للظروف الطبيعية فإنها مع الزمن سوف تدخل في حالة من الفوضى وعدم الانتظام" الصور فوق تبين بعض مظاهر الإنتروبي 

إن وجود الكون إما أن يكون أزليا بلا موجد أو أن يكون مخلوقا من قبل خالق،ولا يمكن أن يكون أوجد فجأة بلا خالق ،أي انتقل من العدم إلى الوجود دون تأثير خارجي لأن هذا مخالف لمبدأ الترموديناميك الأول( إن الطاقة لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم). 

لنفرض جدلا أن الكون أزلي ولا يؤثر عليه أي قوى خارجية فهو في هذه الحالة يعتبر جملة معزولة وجميع العمليات والأفعال الكائنة على هذا الكون تكون تلقائية وبالتالي تؤدي إلى ازدياد الأنتروبية حتى وصولها إلى حدها الأعظم وحصول حالة توازن وبالتالي انعدام كافة الأفعال التلقائية وحصول سكون أنتروبي. 

فلو كان الكون أزليا وهو موجود منذ اللانهاية لكنا الآن في سكون أنتروبي وهذا مخالف للواقع فلا بد لهذا الكون من خالق هو الله وهذا الخالق يختلف بصفاته عن صفات هذا الكون إذ لو أنه يخضع لقوانين هذا الكون لكان هو بدوره وصل إلى السكون الأنتروبي و لانعدمت كل الحوادث التلقائية. 

فسبحانه ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع العليم وصفات الخالق مختلفة عن صفات الكون المخلوق 

فالله القوي القادر الذي يمتلك الطاقات اللامحدودة و اللامتناهية، القادر على الخلق من العدم سبحانه 

لا إله إلا هو. 

فهو الأول ليس قبله شئ وقدرته لا تنتهي ولا تفنى ،وهو الآخر ليس بعده شئ سبحان الله الواحد الأحد 
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> فأنا كما ذكرت بالأعلي، لست مسيحياً حتي الآن إذاً فأنا لست على يقين تام أن الله تجسد في صورة بشر،



و انا لا اتحدث عن إيمانك من عدمه
انا اتحدث عن الدليل
فها هو أمامك

إذا آمنت به فطوبى لك
و اذا لم تؤمن ، فأنت حر


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هناك آية فى الكتاب المقدس تقول
[q-bible]* قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله*[/q-bible]
منذ قديم الازل و الانسان يعلم تماما انه مخلوق و ان هناك خالق له و لكل شئ و هناك من عرف الله شخصيا مثل الانبياء و الشعب اليهودى و هناك من عبد الحجر و الوثن ايمانا منهم انه الهم و هناك ايضا من عبد الكواكب و النجوم و الهواء حتى بل وصل الامر لعبادة الحيوانات و الشيطان!!!! وهذا لان المنطق يجبر الانسان على تقبل وجود الخالق فليس من المعقول مثلا ان يكون هناك صحراء و لم يزرها احد و فجأة نجد هذه الصحراء بها بناء او مصنع لم يبنه احد او يصنعه احد كيف لعقلك ان تصدق ان الصدفة تفعل كل شئ واى شئ اصلا اذا فرضنا ان نظرية النشوء صحيحة فمن اين اصلا اتى الكون و كيف اتت النجوم و من صنعها نظرية النشوء تفتقر الى هذه الاجابة فقد بدأت بان النجم عندما انفجر ولد كواكب اخرى و لم تقل من اين اصلا اتى الفلك و الكون و هذا النجم المنفجر من خلقه؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف للكون ان يخلق ذاته مثلا و كيف للكون ان يخلق هذا النجم من تلقاء ذاته خصوصا ان الكون ليس بعاقل حتى فهو جماد و ليس بكائن حى عزيزى عصام نصيحة منى اترك هذا الالحاد و ارجع الى خالقك فمن اخترع فكرة عدم وجود الله او الخالق هو اما مجنون او خاطئ يريد ان يخدع نفسه و ينكر وجود الله حتى لا يشعر بتأنيب ضميره او الخوف عندما يفعل الخطيئة
وتذكر دائما انه طالما يوجد عبد يوجد ايضا سيد و طالما يوجد مخلوق يوجد خالق 
نصيحة بعد كل هذا و لم تصدق بعد فادعوك ان تنفذ عملية التطور او النشوء و هات اى حجر مثلا و فجره و انتظر عليه مئات السنين فاذا وجدته تحول الى كوكب او اى شئ آخر فنظيرتك صحيحة و لكنى اقولها لك انه لن يحدث شئ سوى الدمار فقط


----------



## The Antiochian (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*لاحظ أخي الحبيب مزاجنجي أن فكرة إنكار وجود الرب شيطانية ، وفكرة إنكار وجود الشيطان شيطانية*

*ويتم نشر الأولى في العالم بشكل متقن حتى يتمكنوا من شراء الضمائر*

*لاحظ مثلا ً أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية نسبة من قالوا أنهم مسيحيين فيها 90 بالمية ،، هل تجد هذا الإيمان في بلد آخر ؟؟؟؟*

*لاحظ الدولة اليهودية ، أقل نسبة الحاد في دولة متقدمة*

*إذا ً السياسة وراء نشر الإلحاد في كل مكان*

*اللعبة مكشوفة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نعود لأصل الموضوع
كيف تثبت وجود الله
قلنا أن نظام الكون كله ، من أصغر ذرة إلى أكبر مجرة ، يقوم على نظام واحد ، هو دوران جسم أو أجسام صغيرة حول جسم أو كتلة مادية كبيرة
وفى ذلك دليل على أحادية المنشأ
فالخالق واحد
++++ ولكن من هو هذا الخالق ؟؟؟؟
++ هذا هو السؤال الثانى المطلوب إثباته أيضاً
فقلنا أن الخالق هو الذى يقدر دائماً على فعل الخلق ، لأن قدرته لا تنضب ولا يصيبه وهن ولا إعياء
وهذا ما رأيناه فى أعمال الخلق التى قام بها السيد المسيح :
مثل خلق العيون الحية النابضة العاملة  من مجرد قطعة طين
ومثل خلق الحياة من الرميم ، فى حالة لعازر ، الذى مات وتعفن ، إذ بعد أربعة أيام من موته ، أقامه


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

همممم حسناً أقنعتمونني بفكرة ضرورة وجود الله، وأريد أن أشير إلي انني بدأت في قراءة العهد الجديد (إنجيل متي بالتحديد) واسجل اعجابي الشديد بشخصية يسوع وسأكتب لحضراتكم أسئلتي الباقية في موضوع أخر وأشكركم جميعاً علي المشاركه


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لاحظ أخي الحبيب مزاجنجي أن فكرة إنكار وجود الرب شيطانية ، وفكرة إنكار وجود الشيطان شيطانية*
> 
> *ويتم نشر الأولى في العالم بشكل متقن حتى يتمكنوا من شراء الضمائر*
> 
> ...


اخى The Antiochian
لا اعتقد انها سياسة ابدا لانك لو درست عن الحضارة الاوربية ستجد انها ناتجة عن مرض نفسى اصاب اوربا و المجتمعات الغربية و منها انتقل الى الشرق
فاوربا عندما كانت تعيش فى عصور الظلام كما تسمى كانت تحت حكم الكنيسة و كانت هناك محاكم تفتيش و تعاقب اى شخص مرتد بالاعدام فورا مثل جان دارك و للاسف سبب هذه الفوضى و المهزلة ان رجال الكنيسة لم يكونو يسعون للحياة الروحية بل المادية و مصالحهم الشخصية اما باقى الناس فهم فلاحين عبيد عند البارون و الامراء و غيرهم و كان الجميع بما فيهم الملك كالعبيد عند رجال الكنيسة الذين استغلو منصبهم للمصالح الشخصية كما قلنا و لكن مع ظهور عصر النهضة و رجوع انواع الفن و انتهاء عصر محاكم التفتيش هرب الناس من العبادة و الدين و ذهبو الى الامور الدنيوية و بدأ التمرد على المسيحية و باقى الاديان بسبب ما ترسخ فى ازهانهم و ذاكرتهم المريرة بسبب ما حدث لهم و لاجدادهم فظهرت الحريات التى زادت عن حدودها و اظهرت الانحلال الاخلاقى و حب المادة و البعد عن العبادة كما لو كانو مسجونين بقيود و تحررو فظهر منهم من ينتقد الكتاب المقدس و يشكك فيه و يشكك فى وجود باقى الديانات و حقيقتها و منهم من ذهب لنظريات العلم و منهم من انكر وجود الله اصلا مثل الماركسية و غيرها و ظهرت الشيوعية التى انتشرت كالوباء فى الاتحاد السوفيتى و بلدان كثيرة و خير دليل على هذا حادثة سانت فاطيما و كيف ان البوليس و الشرطة كانت تقبض على من يعبد الله و ايضا الصين و اليابان كانت تحارب اى دين حتى الوثنية و كانت تعذب من يعبد اى اله و بالنسبة للعرب فطبعا بسبب الحروب التى قاساها الناس و الاضطهاد الدينى و العوامل الاجتماعية و النفسية التى ادت الى انتشار هذا المذهب الالحادى و بالنسبة لامريكا و اسرائيل فهذه الدول كانت تحارب الشيوعية و كل ما تؤمن به الشيوعية سواء سياسة او دين وذلك ليس لايمان امريكا و اسرائيل و لكن لفرض سيطرتهم على العالم و الخوف ان يسيطر الاتحاد السوفيتى على العالم و امريكا عندها كان كل العالم سيصبح دولة واحدة هى الاتحاد السوفيتى و بخصوص ال90% مسيحين فللاسف انت و انا نعلم ان المؤمن الحقيقي منهم اقل بكثير من هذا العدد فالاغلبية تسيطر عليهم العلمانية و الشهوات و الدين عندهم وراثة فقط لا غير


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> همممم حسناً أقنعتمونني بفكرة ضرورة وجود الله، وأريد أن أشير إلي انني بدأت في قراءة العهد الجديد (إنجيل متي بالتحديد) واسجل اعجابي الشديد بشخصية يسوع وسأكتب لحضراتكم أسئلتي الباقية في موضوع أخر وأشكركم جميعاً علي المشاركه


 نشكر الرب على هذا و احب ان اقول لك اخى الكريم انك من داخلك كنت تؤمن بوجود الله و الدليل على هذا انك دخلت تبحث عن اجابة لسؤالك اما بخصوص مسالة الحادك هذه فانت كنت تحاول ان تقنع نفسك بها و انت غير متاكد 100% بعدم وجود الله و لك ان تعلم ان دخولك هنا ليس من باب المصادفة و انما تخطيط الهى من الله


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> همممم حسناً أقنعتمونني بفكرة ضرورة وجود الله، وأريد أن أشير إلي انني بدأت في قراءة العهد الجديد (إنجيل متي بالتحديد) واسجل اعجابي الشديد بشخصية يسوع وسأكتب لحضراتكم أسئلتي الباقية في موضوع أخر وأشكركم جميعاً علي المشاركه



*عزيزى انا سعيدة انك ابتديت تقرا فى الكتاب وشخصية الرب يسوع تنال اعجاب كل من يقرأ عنها حتى اعداءه 

استمر ونحن معك ونصلى لاجلك
*


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أظن أن سببي الأكبر للإيمان بالله هو قانون السببية أما الأزلية فلم تعد مقنعة بالنسبة لي فأظن أن إذا العلم إستطاع تفسير وجود الكون فيظل السؤال عن مصدر/منشأ العلم نفسه قائم كما أشار أحد الزملاء هنا، وسؤال أخر وهو لماذا وُجد الكون منذ (كذا سنة) ولم يكن أزلي، هل توافقونني في هذه الفلسفة أم تروا فيها مغالطات؟


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرِك


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2010)

asamgdla قال:


> أظن أن سببي الأكبر للإيمان بالله هو قانون السببية أما الأزلية فلم تعد مقنعة بالنسبة لي فأظن أن إذا العلم إستطاع تفسير وجود الكون فيظل السؤال عن مصدر/منشأ العلم نفسه قائم كما أشار أحد الزملاء هنا، وسؤال أخر وهو لماذا وُجد الكون منذ (كذا سنة) ولم يكن أزلي، هل توافقونني في هذه الفلسفة أم تروا فيها مغالطات؟




*عزيزى كثير من العلماء الى فترة قريبه كانوا يقولون أن الكون ازلى 

اما الان فهم ينسفون هذة الفكرة اذ ان الشواهد تقول لهم ان الكون ليس ازلى وله بداية 

وما قلته انت صحيحا ولا يستطيع احد الرد عليه 

من اوجد القوانين ؟ من اوجد قوانين العلم من الاساس ؟

ثم السؤال الاهم الذى لن تجد له اى اجابة مريحة فى العلم 

وهو لماذا انت موجود؟ ما سبب وجودك وحياتك ؟ وما الهدف منها ؟

لن تجد اجابة الا فى كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس فهو يعلن ان الله خلقنا على صورته لانه يحبنا وهو يقول لذاتى مع بنى أدم 

ولن ترتاح النفس البشرية الا مع الله 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام مقنع جداً يا استاذة نانسي


----------



## meero (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب يسوع انت قادر انك تظهر ذاتك لأبنك لانك بتحبه 
اكيد انت قادر انك تثبت وجودك بأكثر من طريقه ليه 
انا واثقه انك مايهونشى عليك حيرتنا انا بصلى انك 
تتعامل معاه وترحم ضعفه وحيرته فى اسم يسوع


----------



## asamgdla (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً علي الدعوة الجميلة ويارب ينور طريقنا


----------

